# Top 3 điều hòa cây công trình văn phòng cho thuê được ưa chuộng 2021



## thao1122 (18/10/21)

*Top 3 điều hòa cây công trình văn phòng cho thuê được ưa chuộng 2021*​Điều hòa tủ đứng hay còn gọi là điều hòa cây được thiết kế hình dáng dạng tủ, với công suất lớn thích hợp cho những không gian rộng lớn như nhà hàng, văn phòng hay những căn hộ gia đình có diện tích không gian phòng đặt lớn.
*  0909 629 980 MR CÔNG
Ưu điểm nào khiến điều hòa cây cho công trình văn phòng cho thuê lại được lựa chọn ?*

*+ Thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng và hài hòa, mang tính thẩm mỹ rất cao, điều hòa tủ đứngđặt sàn cho văn phòng cho thuê như là một chiếc tủ thời trang, kiểu dáng trang nhã giúp tôn thêm sự đẳng cấp riêng biệt của người sử dụng, kết hợp được với mọi thiết kế không gian căn nhà.
+ Tốc độ làm lạnh rất nhanh, thổi xa và phân phối luồng khí mát đồng đều đến từng ngóc ngách trong căn phòng.
+ Khả năng chịu trọng tải cao, vận hành ổn định và liên tục, độ bền cao, ít bị hư hỏng.
+ Thiết kế cánh quạt thổi lớn, tạo ra luồng gió lan tỏa ra bên ngoài nhanh và mạnh hơn, thích hợp những nơi đông người.
+ Lắp đặt dễ dàng, các đường dây kết nối với dàn lạnh đặt sàn được giấu kín và thấp phía dưới sàn nhà hoặc phía trong tường, không sợ các đường ống, dây điện lộ ra làm mất thẩm mỹ.
+ Bảo trì, bảo dưỡng và vệ sinh nhanh chóng, đơn giản.*


*Tham khảo các dòng điều hòa cây công trình văn phòng cho thuê được ưa chuộng hiện nay*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng daikin FVRN71BXV1V/RR71CBXV1V Gas R410
*Mã sản phẩm:* FVRN71BXV1V/RR71CBXV1V-1Pha
*Giá: 26.850.000 vnđ
Xuất xứ: Malaysia
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Daikin
Công suất: 3 ngựa | 3.0 hp
Bảo hành: 1 năm máy, 4 năm block*
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic inverter CU/CS-E28NFQ
*Mã sản phẩm:* CU/CS-E28NFQ ( inverter R410)
*Giá: 34.300.000 vnđ
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Panasonic
Công suất: 3 ngựa | 3.0 hp
Bảo hành: 1 năm*
Tất cả sản phẩm đều được phân phối trực tiếp, giá rẻ, đã bao gồm VAT 10% và miễn phí vận chuyển tại TPHCM
*Nhanh tay liên hệ ngay để được tư vấn cũng như báo giá nhanh chóng, chính xác và kịp thời nhất:
CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN
Email: info@dienlanhtrieuan.com
Điện thoại : 028.37172899 - 028.36100330  - 0909.090.622  
Hotline: 0909 629 980 Mr Công
Web:     www.maylanhtrieuan.com
Tags: điều hòa, máy lạnh, tủ đứng, tủ đứng LG, tủ đứng Daikin, tủ đứng Mitsubishi*


----------

